# Hilfe: Kann trotz richtiger Treiber kein Windows XP mit AHCI installieren (Asus P5E Deluxe)



## Paule_87 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community!

Der Threadtietel sagt´s ja schon, ich kann WinXP nicht im AHCI Modus installieren. Board: Asus P5E Deluxe (X48) HDD: HD252HJ & HD501LJ

Meine Vorgehensweise:
1. Im Bios den SATA Modus auf AHCI umstellen (entweder enhanced oder compatible)
2. PC von WinXPSP2 CD booten
3. Beim Booten von CD "F6" zum einbinden der Treiber von Diskette drücken
4. Entsprechende Treiber auswählen
5. Installation starten
6. BÄM! Bluescreen

Zur Info:
Ich habe 2 Floppies erstellt, einmal mit den Treibern auf der Asus CD und einmal mit den Treibern der Asus Webseite (sind aber beides die gleichen). 
Sobald ich die Treiber auswählen muss fällt mir auf, dass ich "ICH9 AHCI Driver Workstation/Desktop/Server" & "ICH9R RAID Driver Workstation/Desktop/Server" auwählen kann. Da ich ja kein RAID, sondern ein AHCI System möchte, würde ich zum ICH9 AHCI Driver greifen, da die Southbridge aber keine ICH9, sondern eine ICH9R ist, wäre vielleicht auch der ICH9R RAID Driver der richtige.

Ich habe beide ausprobiert, jeweils mit 2 verschiedenen Platten (Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD252HJ und Spinpoint T166 HD501LJ) und jeweils im Bios auf AHCI Enhanced und AHCI Compatible gestellt. Immer der selbe Bluescreen beim Installieren (bzw. es kommt erst garnicht zum Installationsbeginn). Ich habe also 8 verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobiert, immer der selbe Fehler. 

Hilfe!? *hilflos guck*

Paule_87

Edit 1:
Für diejenigen, die sich fragen was der Unterschied zw. AHCI Enhanced und AHCI Compatible ist:
Wenn ich das Handbuch richtig deute, dann versucht das Board im Enhanced Modus die höchstmögliche Performace der Festplatte zu ermöglichen und im Compatible Modus die Kompatibilität zu den verschiedensten Platten zu erhöhen.

Edit 2:
Eine weitere Frage: Stimmt es, dass man im AHCI Mode nicht den S.M.A.R.T. Status und somit auch nicht die Temperaturen der Platten auslesen kann? Und warum zeigen unter HD Tune beide Platten im IDE Modus SATA typische Leistungsmerkmale wie beispielsweise NCQ und die HD252HJ sogar Advanced Power Management an?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Oktober 2008)

also. als erstes würde ich den kompatible modus verwenden, da du ja zwei verschiedene platten verwendest. dass man smart im ahci mode nicht auslesen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. was zeigt den der bluescreen für nen fehler an ?? (vll. liegts gar nicht an den platte).


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2008)

Hastm du auch die F6 Driver Disk genommen??


----------



## Paule_87 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja den Compatible Mode habe ich ja auch versucht, klappt trotzdem nicht. Und ich habe beim installieren immer nur EINE Platte dranngehabt. ich habs mit 3 Platten versucht (die HD252HJ und mit 2 HD501LJ). An den Platten liegts also nicht. Den Inhalt des Bluescreens kann ich nicht wieder geben, müsste ich später nochmal erzwingen und abschreiben.

@Stefan Payne: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## jetztaber (30. Oktober 2008)

Mach mal damit eine Diskette für Dein BS:

32-Bit: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2529&DwnldID=17061&lang=deu
64-Bit: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2529&DwnldID=17060&lang=deu

Der Kernsatz des Intel Matrix Storage Managers für Dich ist dieser:

It also provides AHCI support on select Intel® 4 Series, 3 Series, 965, 975X, 955X, 945, 925 and 915 chipset-based platforms, as well as on Mobile Intel® 915/910 chipset-based platforms.

Asus liefert hier nicht unbedingt die aktuellsten Treiber. Die gibts halt nun mal nur beim Hersteller des Chipsatzes.


----------



## Paule_87 (30. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank, werde ich morgen ausprobieren. Ist ja ganz frisch vom 23.10.08. Wenn es damit funktioniert, bekomms´t nen Riesenkeks.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2008)

da freu ich mich schon drauf.njam njam njam!!


----------



## jetztaber (31. Oktober 2008)

Vom Keks mal abgesehen musst Du den Abschnitt über die AHCI-Konfiguration Deines Handbuchs befolgen. Ich rede deswegen so schlau daher, weil ich selbst das P5E3 Premium hier betreibe und der einzige Unterschied ist die Verwendung von DDR3 und einem Raid-Verbund bei mir. Ansonsten erstklassiges(!) Board. Es rockt aufs 10tel Volt!


----------



## kmf (31. Oktober 2008)

My system cannot install OS (regardless of Windows XP or VISTA) after enabling AHCI or RAID support for ICH9R chipset.
What can I do to fix this problem?

Answer
This is because older versions of ICH9R IMSM (Intel Matrix Storage Manager) driver (include VISTA boxed driver) has compatibility problems with several models of HDD from particular vendors.
Please kindly build a new AHCI/RAD driver diskette using makedisk tool v7.5.0.1017, and load this driver prior installation of operating system (Windows XP and VISTA) to fix this problem.

Download link: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ICH9R_IMSM_Makedisk.zip


----------



## Paule_87 (31. Oktober 2008)

So ich schreibe mal ebend von Arbeit aus. 
@jetztaber:
Handbuch habe ich befolgt, von a - z. Naja heute abend werde ich in ner kneipe sitzen, also probiere ich es morgen mit den von Dir genannten Treibern. Danke nochmal im Vorraus, morgen poste ich wieder.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## jetztaber (31. Oktober 2008)

Paule_87 schrieb:


> ... Naja heute abend werde ich in ner kneipe sitzen, ...



Hehe, hau rein, aber so, dass Du morgen noch die Augen aufbringst. Vielleicht triffst ja heute noch ne stramme Halloween-Mietze...


----------



## kmf (31. Oktober 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> ... ne stramme Halloween-Mietze...


Dann wird's aber garantiert nix mit Posten morgen. 

/edit

Falls es immer noch nicht geht, installier XP nach der herkömmlichen Methode und stell anschließend auf AHCI um.

Beigefügte IaStor.sys nach Windows\System32\drivers kopieren.
Danach Doppelklick auf die Reg-Datei.
Neu starten und im Bios AHCI einstellen.

Nach einem weiteren Neustart findet Windows neue Hardware.

Wenn die IaStor.exe gesucht wird, einfach den Pfad zu ..\drivers\IaStor.sys angeben.

Achtung für andere: Beigefügte Reg-Datei funktioniert nur für die  ICH9R.


----------



## Paule_87 (1. November 2008)

Ne stramme Mietze hab ich zwar nicht abbekommen, aber ich konte ein Bisschen mit der Barmietze flirten (heisses Gerät, für sie würde ich sogar meinen Rechner eintauschen.....*grübel*.....nääääähhh ^^)

BTT @kmf: Dein Tip hat super funktioniert, vielen Dank. Als ich nach Treibern gefragt wurde, hat er die IaStor.sys nicht als Treiber erkannt. Habe dann einfach den von "jetztaber" verlinkten Treiber genommen und BÄM! alles wunderbar. 
Nur den S.M.A.R.T. Status der Platten ließt HD Tune nichtmehr aus. Temperatur schon, aber keine Werte. Everest ließt die Werte jedoch aus.

Also der Neugier halber und dass dieser Thread nicht unvollständig stehen bleibt, werde ich trotzdem eine Neuinstallation mit den neuen treibern wagen. Falls es damit funzt, bin ich von Asus entteuscht.

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## Paule_87 (1. November 2008)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Es funktioniert auch mit den neuen Treibern NICHT! Diesmal scheinen die Treiber allerdings wirklich richtig zu sein, denn ich kann "ICH9R AHCI Driver" auswählen.
Der Bluescreen kommt dennoch, sobald der Treiber geladen wurde:

0x0000007B (0xF78B2524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Opa Google findet ein paar Anhaltspunkte dazu:
- es liegt an der OEM CD (meine ist von DELL) und ich solle diese in eine Retailversion umwandeln
- es liegt am DVD Laufwerk und ich solle ein anderes probieren
- es liegt an den Master/Slave Einstellungen der Laufwerke

So ich werde zuerst ein anderes Laufwerk ausprobieren, hilft das nicht, werde ich mal die Master/Slave Einstellungen vertauschen und wenn auch das nix bringt, wandle ich die OEM CD in eine "normale" WinXP CD um.
Könnt ihr mir ein passendes Tool empfehlen?

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## Wolf2660 (1. November 2008)

Ich würds mit N-Lite probieren, ist das beste was ich kenn.


----------



## Paule_87 (1. November 2008)

So ich denke, dass ich das Problem gelöst habe.

Ich hatte mich umentschieden und lieber doch erst die Recovery bzw. OEM CD mit dem Tool xp-Iso-Builder von Winfuture in eine normale Installations CD umgewandelt. Als ich Windows damit installieren wollte, forderte das Setup, ich solle die Diskette mit der Aufschrift: "Windows XP Service Pack 3" in das Laufwerk A:\ einlegen ^^
Ok also habe ich kurzer Hand noch das SP3 in die CD integriert (auch mit xp-Iso-Builder) und davon gebootet.

Und siehe da, es FUNKTIONIERT!
Ob es nun daran lag, dass es eine über einen Ebayhändler bestellte OEM CD von DELL war, oder dass das Service Pack 3 fehlte weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls scheint es zu funzen, die Installation läuft in diesem Augenblick. 

Ist dann alles geschafft, melde ich mich wieder. Bis dahin

MfG, Paule_87

Edit:
Vielleicht hätte ich gleich am Anfang erwähnen sollen, dass ich eine OEM CD benutze. Ich habe mitlerweile gemerkt, dass manche Member hier ziemlich alergisch darauf reagieren, wenn man einen Thread aufmacht ohne sich vorher bis ins kleinste Detail zu informieren. Sorry für die eventuell entstandenen Umstände


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

In der Summe war es trotzdem ein interessanter und lehrreicher Thread, gerade weil Du das Thema weiter entwickelt hast. Am Anfang kann man nicht immer absehen, welche Angaben notwendig sind. Aber hier fehlt es derzeit in vielen Threads schon an den notwendigsten Voraussetzungen, um überhaupt einen Ansatzpunkt zur Hilfe zu finden. Naja, die Dinger lässt man einfach links liegen und grinst...

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob es bezüglich der DVD-Laufwerke dann im Betrieb Probleme gibt!

BTW, Du solltest auch sonst noch versuchen, die notwendigen Board-Treiber von den jeweiligen Herstellern zu laden. Also Netzwerk, Sound und was vielleicht noch so ansteht.


----------



## Paule_87 (2. November 2008)

Zum Abschluss:
Es hat nun alles funktioniert!

Eigentlich gab es in meinem Fall nur 2 mögliche Fehlerquellen zu beseitigen.
1. Den RICHTIGEN Treiber, d.h. nicht unbedingt den des Boardherstellers, sondern den aktuellsten des Chipsatz/Controler Herstellers
2. Die OEM CD ist auf eine bestimmte PC Reihe zugeschnitten. Also in eine Retail CD umwandeln, dann kann man Inkompatibilitäten weitestgehend ausschließen

MfG, Paule_87

Edit:
Ein Kumpel hat mir heute erzählt, dass er nur mit einer XP Cd, welche das SP3 integriert hat, Windows im AHCI Mode installieren konnte. Er MUSSTE also das SP3 in die Installations CD integrieren.
Naja man lernt immer was dazu. Bei mir klappt nun alles, ich freue mich und danke allen für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Paule_87 (23. Juni 2011)

Thread kann geschlossen werden, Danke.

MfG, Paule_87


----------

